# High cascades a good fit for me?



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

With the end of the season coming and summer I'm thinking of taking the last week in July to try High Cascades summer camp.

Of course when you look at the website they say, 'everyone welcome regardless of ability. Half the people there can't spell snoeboreding when they arrive', but I'm wondering how realistic that is. You look at the videos they post and its all people doing awesome stuff. The adults are all 20 somethings still in there prime. The little kids are doing flips, etc, etc.

Background for those who don't follow me on instagram.

46 years old, only 4 years into this. Only done New England areas with my home mountain being a whopping 1000' vert. Maybe 4-5 trips up north to a 'real' mountain in VT.

I do small park stuff, mostly boxes and small jumps. Landed my first 180 off a jump this season. So basically compared to say a 14 year old with 4 years under his belt I pretty much suck in park. 

My expectations are low, start nailing 180s, maybe step up to a 360 which I think is doable with a lot of tramp work, not be terrified of medium jumps, some sort of board slide.

Take the money part of it out of the equation. If I decide its not a problem. I'm really looking for insight into the camp itself for someone of my pedigree.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have spent a fair amount of time in government camp during the summer. There are definitely older adults in the camp. Their coaching staff is top notch. If money isnt an issue, its a no brainer to do it. Plan for the later adult session, weather usually hampers earlier sessions up there.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Cool. What abouts are the total number of attendees for the adult camps?


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Is it still clothing optional?


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Most of those videos are of pros I think, so I wouldn't worry about ability. If you come out lets grab a drink!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

A friend of mine has gone to the adult-week Treeline camp at Blackcomb for a week in each of the past three summers.
He is in his 50s and doesn't ride anywhere near the ability shown in their promotional videos.
Don't be intimidated by that.
If the High Cascades camp is at all similar to the Treeline camp, you will be fine.:nerd:


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Argo said:


> Plan for the later adult session, weather usually hampers earlier sessions up there.


What do you mean by this? I thought earlier sessions have better conditions, because of more snow.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They wont take you up in the fog. You want sunny days. There is plenty of snow this year, very few years dont have enough snow for their parks.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Extazy said:


> What do you mean by this? I thought earlier sessions have better conditions, because of more snow.


besides what Argo notes...its about day temps...early sessions can be icy hard and take longer into the day to soften up vs later sessions are imho have softer corn/slush...so maybe it depends what you want.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I definitely prefer it soft and corn for the park so I'm looking at probably the next to last session.

Really it all depends how the pooch is doing. She's 15 and its been a rough last 2-3 weeks with her losing about 25% of her body weight. Tested positive for lyme and she's on antibiotics and some steroids that have helped a bit but she's not eating like she should be.


If she gets back to herself I'll definitely be booking.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Argo said:


> They wont take you up in the fog. You want sunny days. There is plenty of snow this year, very few years dont have enough snow for their parks.


I have never been to Oregon, but how June might have less sunny days then August?


wrathfuldeity said:


> besides what Argo notes...its about day temps...early sessions can be icy hard and take longer into the day to soften up vs later sessions are imho have softer corn/slush...so maybe it depends what you want.


woah if it wasnt for your comment I would've never saw this.

CLOTHING AND WHAT TO WEAR AT CAMP
The weather in the Cascades is nearly impossible to predict. Campers must plan for variable weather
conditions. Early June tends to have cooler conditions at base camp and on hill with temperatures ranging
from 30 – 60 degrees on hill and from 45–75 degrees in Government Camp (lodging and off-snow facilities).
Late June through August is typically warmer with temperatures ranging from 40 – 70 degrees on hill and
from 60 – 90 degrees in Government Camp.

In early June they might get 30 degrees which is not what I am looking for. I guess July is what I will be aiming for.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

@Extazy pnw...the summer money weather historically the 2nd week of July to the end of August. June through the 4th of July can be iffy.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have gone up to hood for the past 10 years during summer time. I used to put my kids in the camps and did it for 1-3 weeks a summer for my son. session 1 and 2 were the worst, session 3-5 the best, session 6 can get dicey if you have a low snow year.... We stuck with 3-5 typically. Adult camps aren't during each session so pick the latest one available, I believe it is usually session 5...... Things have changed there with High Cascade and Windells joinging in the past couple years though so look up the actual sessions.....


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, thanks for making me aware that something like this EXISTS! :eyetwitch2:

If you end up going, mind posting a review or somesuch? I'm interested, but it's lots of $$, so I need to research before taking the dive


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Reviving...

About to take the plunge, but am wondering if I should do session 4 (July 16-24) or session 5 (July 26-Aug2). No Adult camp for the session 6 and ticket prices right now are about the same if I just one session 4 'soon'.

Any foreseeable difference in conditions or weather conditions or some other reason I'm missing to choose one over the other?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It has been clear and warm but that doesn't mean anything for 3 weeks from now.... usually those sessions see great weather though.....

We will be hitting bachelor again next weekend for a snowboard/DH biking combo session.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If anyone else happens to be hitting it, I chose session 5, July 26-Aug 2. This is sure to be...well... interesting


----------

